# Virtual Dub Mod: Seitenverhältnis



## aeh12 (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo.

ich benütze Virtual Dub Mod, um mpg Dateien in Divx umzuwandeln.
Funktioniert auch super! Nur: 
Das Seitenverhältnis der Ausgangsdatei ist 3:4, die erzeugt Avi-Datei hat immer 5:6!

Wie kann ich das umstellen? Weiß das vielleicht jemand?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------

